# Men in womans jacket. Toughts?



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Only other girls will know that you are wearing a girls jacket. The dudes won't give a crap or notice the difference.  It's not like dudes comment on other dudes outfits, but guess what? Girls do it all the time.


----------



## Bamfboardman (Dec 11, 2012)

Don't do it man


----------



## 16gkid (Dec 5, 2012)

Bamfboardman said:


> Don't do it man


Did u even look at it? Its a black jacket

Go for it dude


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

My guess is some people will notice because of the way it's cut for the hips. But in the end who really cares


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

MadeInBrazil said:


> Im it fit me really well and I really like it


Only important things are already answered IMO.


----------



## MadeInBrazil (Dec 17, 2013)

Here it's, I'll stop by Rei and another local shop tomorrow, to see if I can find anything else, if not I think this will be it


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Hmmm... not sure if it's just the pic angle, looks a tiny bit slim at the shoulder, but if you felt it fits well (sleves were long enough), you're fine 
(there's no blinking red arrow hoovering above you indicatind "dude looks like a lady" )


----------



## andrewdod (Mar 24, 2013)

typical chick move... stuff shit that they like in the mens rack so they can come back and get it later... IMO don't do it... jacket definitely looks girly.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

The first jacket I bought for snowboarding was a Men's Descent jacket, which is a European manufactured garment. Friggin' Europeans not only use that pesky metric system, but they zip their jackets up on the wrong side as well! :facepalm3: 

Everytime I go to zip the damned thing up,..? My brain screams *"Women's jacket!" *


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

chomps1211 said:


> The first jacket I bought for snowboarding was a Men's Descent jacket, which is a European manufactured garment. Friggin' Europeans not only use that pesky metric system, but they zip their jackets up on the wrong side as well! :facepalm3:
> 
> Everytime I go to zip the damned thing up,..? My brain screams *"Women's jacket!" *


 zips have a sex? 

Quickly checked. My women's jacket from 686 and Schoeffel have the zipper on left side, Arcteryx on right side. 
Now where's a male zip supposed to be?


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

I don't think it matters...most chicks don't wear solid black jackets....its the pantz that matter....get some hot pink ones ....and btw they are men's hot pink pants :finger1:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Awsome pic, wrath! Love it!


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

neni said:


> Awsome pic, wrath! Love it!


Thanks to Killz mad photog skillz


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

neni said:


> zips have a sex?


They do here in 'Murica! Buttons too! Mens garments have the zippers and buttons on the Right! Women's zippers are lefties!!!


:hairy:


----------



## BurtonAvenger (Aug 14, 2007)

Shaun White wears the Burton Shaun White Women's collection, you're fine.


----------



## f00bar (Mar 6, 2014)

chomps1211 said:


> They do here in 'Murica! Buttons too! Mens garments have the zippers and buttons on the Right! Women's zippers are lefties!!!
> 
> 
> :hairy:


You are spending too much time in drag if you have noticed that. I had no idea.


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

f00bar said:


> You are spending too much time in drag if you have noticed that. I had no idea.


Nah,.. It's done that way so _we_ won't get confused when taking a womens clothes off of her,… seeing as how our brains are usually a bit blood deprived in those moments! :embarrased1: :laugh:


----------



## Fewdfreak (May 13, 2013)

Haha yeah on the zips, I have all ladies jackets but one like zips on the "wrong" side and it gets me all messed up in the head... On the other hand depending on whether you ride goofy or regular it might be better for you if the velcro fastens to the backfoot side when you ride downhill, that way it won't fill with snow in deep pow.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

chomps1211 said:


> The first jacket I bought for snowboarding was a Men's Descent jacket, which is a European manufactured garment. Friggin' Europeans not only use that pesky metric system, but they zip their jackets up on the wrong side as well! :facepalm3:
> 
> Everytime I go to zip the damned thing up,..? My brain screams *"Women's jacket!" *



No, no, it's a chic's jacket. You know it chomper hahaha doesn't matter what it says. Hahaha

Just like the pants, when you go to do em up, it's just fucked, it's like walkin' for the first time again.

I didn't know they did that for the sole reason of gettin' in girls pants?
Bwa ha ha, oh my gawd, that makes me laugh.

Freakin' brilliant, that dude (and you know it was a dude haha)
Should be on a stamp or have a holiday named after him.


TT


----------



## snowklinger (Aug 30, 2011)

I thought it was Sean White's Women's Collection for Men.

I knew this thread had promise.


----------



## fastaction (Nov 27, 2014)

oOO you'd look so fine in that jacket :eyetwitch2: see u at the slopes. If u like it wear it.


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

Fewdfreak said:


> Haha yeah on the zips, I have all ladies jackets but one like zips on the "wrong" side and it gets me all messed up in the head... On the other hand depending on whether you ride goofy or regular it might be better for you if the velcro fastens to the backfoot side when you ride downhill, that way it won't fill with snow in deep pow.



I like the way you think! Who wouldve thought about which way the velcro fastens to keep snow out. Its obvious now but..... good stuff!


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

neni said:


> zips have a sex?
> 
> Quickly checked. My women's jacket from 686 and Schoeffel have the zipper on left side, Arcteryx on right side.
> Now where's a male zip supposed to be?


Historically, men's clothes have buttons on the right side meaning the left side goes over the right side. If there is a flap, the flap goes over the right side. The reason is men dress themselves up.
Women's clothes is the opposite because women had servants dress them up so its easier for the servants.
Oh most people are right handed as well. so....



Fewdfreak said:


> Haha yeah on the zips, I have all ladies jackets but one like zips on the "wrong" side and it gets me all messed up in the head... On the other hand depending on whether you ride goofy or regular it might be better for you if the velcro fastens to the backfoot side when you ride downhill, that way it won't fill with snow in deep pow.


I never thought of that until today. I ride goofy and all that wind and snow is blowing through my zippers. They are like scoops.


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

your vagina is showing.


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

speedjason said:


> Historically, men's clothes have buttons on the right side meaning the left side goes over the right side. If there is a flap, the flap goes over the right side. The reason is men dress themselves up.
> Women's clothes is the opposite because women had servants dress them up so its easier for the servants.
> Oh most people are right handed as well. so....



Makes sense, thanks for the explanation. Funny, how historical habits stay alive... similar thing with mounting horses. There's no reason why we still mount from left. Historically, it was due to carrying the dagger/sword on your left side.


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

The hardest part about wearing a woman's jacket is telling your parents that you're gay.


----------



## ekb18c (Mar 11, 2013)

Doesn't everyone dress up in womens clothing once in a while? 

Oh wait wrong forum.. :facepalm1:


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

speedjason said:


> Historically, men's clothes have buttons on the right side meaning the left side goes over the right side. If there is a flap, the flap goes over the right side. The reason is men dress themselves up.
> Women's clothes is the opposite because women had servants dress them up so its easier for the servants.
> Oh most people are right handed as well. so....


….I liked _my_ explanation better!  



neni said:


> Makes sense, thanks for the explanation. Funny, how historical habits stay alive... similar thing with mounting horses. There's no reason why we still mount from left. Historically, it was due to carrying the dagger/sword on your left side.


I did not know that! Interesting! The first time I ever rented a mount for a ride? The people running the stables "freaked" when I tried to climb on from the right! :laugh:





ShredLife said:


> your vagina is showing.





Big Foot said:


> The hardest part about wearing a woman's jacket is telling your parents that you're gay.


:rofl3: :rofl3: :rofl3: :rofl3:

I laugh because having been a Wedding Photographer and then driving Limos for weddings over 7-8 years,..? When people had a question about something wedding related? I often knew the answer! I used to joke about knowing _WAY_ too much about wedding traditions and customs than _*ANY*_ straight man should!!!  :embarrased1: (It was simply out of occupational necessity!)

Not sure what "speed's" deal is! :lol: Maybe he's a tailor? :laugh:


----------



## speedjason (May 2, 2013)

neni said:


> Makes sense, thanks for the explanation. Funny, how historical habits stay alive... similar thing with mounting horses. There's no reason why we still mount from left. Historically, it was due to carrying the dagger/sword on your left side.


It's weird cuz motorcycles are still built the same way, kick stand on the left and you mount by swinging your right leg over the bike.:embarrased1:


----------



## Big Foot (Jan 15, 2013)

neni said:


> Makes sense, thanks for the explanation. Funny, how historical habits stay alive... similar thing with mounting horses. There's no reason why we still mount from left. Historically, it was due to carrying the dagger/sword on your left side.


What if you were a badass MFer that carried two swords? How would you mount a horse then?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

Big Foot said:


> What if you were a badass MFer that carried two swords? How would you mount a horse then?


???from behind?  :laugh:


----------



## neni (Dec 24, 2012)

Big Foot said:


> What if you were a badass MFer that carried two swords? How would you mount a horse then?


Well... they come in different sizes, tho your badass two sword knight wouldn't look that glorious on a mini pony


----------



## slowandlow (Oct 12, 2011)

chomps1211 said:


> I laugh because having been a Wedding Photographer and then driving Limos for weddings over 7-8 years,..?


All I could think about was this...


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

chomps1211 said:


> ???from behind?  :laugh:


:rotfl: obviously so...nice timing there Chomps...so do you do wedding consulting?


----------



## chomps1211 (Mar 30, 2011)

wrathfuldeity said:


> :rotfl: obviously so...nice timing there Chomps...*so do you do wedding consulting?*


Wrath,.. You gettin' hitched? I thought you already had a missus!


----------



## TimelessDescent (Oct 26, 2014)

speedjason said:


> It's weird cuz motorcycles are still built the same way, kick stand on the left and you mount by swinging your right leg over the bike.:embarrased1:



Its not that weird. Most people are right handed so most everything related is purpose built to accomodate that.


----------



## wrathfuldeity (Oct 5, 2007)

chomps1211 said:


> Wrath,.. You gettin' hitched? I thought you already had a missus!


hahaha...I do...at least I think I do...perhaps you have great perceptive powers and perceive that I will need wedding consultation...And if that is the case and request your services....Please just shoot me immediately!

...but back to thread....I enjoy wearing women's boots...snowboard ones....


----------

